# I'm trying to find a data plate



## PattyW (Aug 23, 2007)

Can anyone give me an idea of where I can find an engine data plate. I tried to Google "Wright Cyclone Engine Data Plate" "Wright Cyclone R-1820 data plate", but to no avail. I'm obviously looking for a B-17 engine data plate that was made by Wright Cyclone. Anyone out there know where I could find one? I'm trying to give it as a gift. Thanks...my email is - [email protected]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2007)

Not what you are looking for but here are a few things:

B-17 data plate, Militaria, Collectibles items on eBay.com

eBay Motors: NORTH AMERICAN T-28A ENGINE DATA PLATE (item 290152614029 end time Aug-25-07 13:53:28 PDT)


----------

